# need an answer fast



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

muzzleloader season opens in ohio tomorrow and i need help.....we are supposed to get some unexpected warm weather 50 degrees and sunny and i wondered in the hardwoods hoow this would afect the derr and should i watch the thick winter bedding areas or the open timber......i usually know how to hunt the area but this weather has thrown me way off........i will deeply appreciate any input............. :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Look in the areas that are coldest, their bedding areas tend to stay cool all day making them a good place to still hunt. Try to catch them at daybreak entering the bedding areas on their return from their feeding grounds if you can. Good luck


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

i would advise you to say in the woods and concentrate hunting in the morning and evenings.

her in kansas we have crazy weather in the winter from inwere from a couple of degrees to 55 degrees and when the weather in kansas is 20 degrees they will go into the feilds at sinrise and set and frequent the woods in the midday but when it gets warmer they will slow there movements to feeding in the woods in the morning and dust and bed in mid day

long story short they will slow there movements as it worms up.
tell me how it works out for you 
good luck, stay safe.


----------

